# My Pregnant Doe



## maisymouse (Feb 10, 2011)

I got this little girlie today as the owner didn't want her 
She is a little bulgy but not sure she is ready to give birth yet
Just thought I'd show you peeps her, babies might come out like her so if anyone wants one let me know but once they have some colour I will show you all


----------



## maisymouse (Feb 10, 2011)

She giving birth now, 7 so far!!


----------



## Laura-Ash (Apr 4, 2011)

Shes a beaut.
I'd be interested but i think your too far from me


----------



## maisymouse (Feb 10, 2011)

Could possibly meet you half way?


----------



## Rosewood (Oct 7, 2010)

I could deliver next time I'm down your way Tess. I'm always in Sheffield and could easily get them to Laura-Ash.


----------



## maisymouse (Feb 10, 2011)

Ok thanks


----------



## Laura-Ash (Apr 4, 2011)

Awwww ty rosewood.
I appreciate the offer and i'll keep checking the thread for updates.

I'd be setting up from scratch and decide on cages and things and i don't know how long that'll take me 'cos i'm really picky aha x


----------



## maisymouse (Feb 10, 2011)

I took this yesterday, I'll update the thread with new pics every now and then


----------

